# Pier/Shore



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if the walleye are hitting off the pier at Edgewater or 72nd? Thanks, RiverDoc


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

The few fisherman I have run into have been giving me the ole "Got 'em last night, or shouldve been here couple nights ago" stuff. I have been down twice to 72nd without a hit. Went this past Friday and only one or 2 other fisherman wandered through the time I was there.


----------

